# Does anybody know anything about this?



## igglepop (12 August 2012)

According to Dutch media reports, EuroCommerce London, the 10-year old Belgian stallion ridden by Olympic silver medalist, Gerco Schröder, has been seized and distrained in London. At issue is the commercial standing of the real estate company, EuroCommerce, owned by Cerium Visser, who is also owner of the EuroCommerce Stud, owner of the horse London. EuroCommerce is said to be indebted by an amount of approximately 100 million Euro and is facing possible bankruptcy as well as forgery charges. Apparently, Schröder had no knowledge of the impending bankruptcy. 

It is said that the horse, London, has been transported into the barn of British show jumper, Ben Maher, close to London city, where he will remain temporarily. (Maher is not associated with the controversy but is merely allowing the horse to be kept safely at his stable.) The stallion has an estimated market value of approximately 10 million Euros and reportedly there have already been offers for him from Qatar.

All seems very dramatic. Was wondering if anybody know anything as its just appeared on my fb wall.


----------



## Koala Kate (12 August 2012)

Yes we know . It's been done to death in competition riders


----------



## igglepop (12 August 2012)

sorry i don't look in competition riders that much.


----------



## Archiesmummy (12 August 2012)

Thank you, Igglepop, I didn't know, I don't look in competition riders either x


----------



## Emilieu (12 August 2012)

Archiesmummy said:



			Thank you, Igglepop, I didn't know, I don't look in competition riders either x
		
Click to expand...

This. Will go have a look now!


----------

